
Strange behaviour of CPU balance in t2.2xlarge AWS EC2 instance - antaviana
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42296511/strange-behaviour-of-cpu-balance-in-t2-2xlarge-aws-ec2-instance
======
trome
Wait, your paying $270 a month for a high CPU instance that isn't giving you 8
dedicated cores? WTF?

But seriously, this shouldn't be a Stackoverflow post, go ask Amazon, they are
the service provider, they created this opaque algorithm that only they use
for CPU credits, thus they are the gate keeper. Perhaps at quiet times (when
your neighbors have low CPU) your baseline usage is a higher portion of the
overall CPU use on that server.

Regardless, get off AWS, a dedi with better specs is under $50 and you'll not
have to worry about CPU credits or noisy neighbors.

[https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/105114/dedicated-
serve...](https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/105114/dedicated-server-deal-
dual-hexa-core-32gb-ram-un-metered-bw-49-mo#latest)

~~~
antaviana
Actually we're paying a little bit more because it is a Windows instance :)

Admittedly we also find it expensive, but we try to balance off by making use
of their infrastructure. Altogether we pay about half of what we used to pay
when we had our servers collocated and we had a need for overprovising, so we
still have a sense of saving money, at least for now (we migrated from
collocated servers to AWS 6 months ago).

~~~
trome
Why not just colo or rent a dual E5 box with 256GB of ram and a few SSDs?
You'd get a much more reliable experience for a lot less than your paying,
AWS's business model currently has them throttling CPU use very aggressively.

You could throw KVM or Xen on it and run Windows atop it pretty easily, plus
depending on where you colo you could likely get some DDOS protection thrown
in.

Alternatively, Subnet Labs, Vultr or any of the dozens of other providers that
specialize in dedicated core VPSes could likely come in at somewhere around a
quarter of what your currently paying, which would take you out of the loop
for managing hardware entirely.

Have you asked Amazon whats going on yet by the way?

~~~
antaviana
Someone changed the original link for this thread to another link in Stack
Overflow that actually explains the reason for the behavior. Strange but true.

